# Russian Tracking



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone had tracking trouble with the Russian post , nothing seems to work for me at the moment .

Site not available in English , under construction etc. the other link won't give up any other info either


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Par for the course I am afraid!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

as above


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks very reassuring lol


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

If it is any consolation I have always received items posted from Russia, although they normally get held up in customs both in Russia and here!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

about a month im averaging at the moment but as jot says above, ive never been let down by them


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Fair enough , had watch sent from zenitar and it dropped within a couple of weeks. They must have nodded off at customs


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Zenitar is normally faster than everyone else purely because he's based in Moscow. Last item I ordered tracked from Meranom took about 2 weeks to Moscow then another 2 weeks to the UK.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The Russian Post tracking system is broken, I can confirm that. You can google stuff like "Universal tracking system" that will give you alternative tracking sites and they do work, so I assume is not the tracking itself that the Russians are ghaving problem, just the system on the official site.

Speaking of Zenitar... I have something coming in from him but I gave me no tracking number. I haven't bought anything from him for a long time so I don't remember if sends his stuff registered or not... does he?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> The Russian Post tracking system is broken, I can confirm that. You can google stuff like "Universal tracking system" that will give you alternative tracking sites and they do work, so I assume is not the tracking itself that the Russians are ghaving problem, just the system on the official site.
> 
> Speaking of Zenitar... I have something coming in from him but I gave me no tracking number. I haven't bought anything from him for a long time so I don't remember if sends his stuff registered or not... does he?


Yes your right it's broken Meranom gave me a alternative site but did not work.

Zenitar came through normal route. Not signed for . Thrown in the porch with general post.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This one used to work, although not for me since I'm using Chrome with the addblocker extension: http://www.trackitonline.ru/


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> This one used to work, although not for me since I'm using Chrome with the addblocker extension: http://www.trackitonline.ru/


Thanks Kustusov tried that but didn't work , I will wait


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

About a month from meranom then? Good to know.

I thought it was just me that couldn't get the tracking working but am relieved that it is a global thing.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

All the watches I have had from Meranom take 12 working days from ordering to the UK. The tracking stuff they give works and I can see the changes every day. My watches enter and leave Russian customs on the same day! Amazing service but the Russians probably know itâ€™s for Lucky Watch......


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

i use these universal tracking systems:

www.track-trace.com

www.trackitonline.ru

Regards, Miro.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> All the watches I have had from Meranom take 12 working days from ordering to the UK. The tracking stuff they give works and I can see the changes every day. My watches enter and leave Russian customs on the same day! Amazing service but the Russians probably know itâ€™s for Lucky Watch......


I think you are just lucky lucky


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

scott just puts a spell on the customs officers for his stuff to clear quickly


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

It works now left Russia and stuck in customs over here with one from Manila , the wait continues ha


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

The wait is over it's arrived . Great service off Meranom good comms . Won't be the last I'm afraid


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

it never is thats the problem( well not my problem but my mrs thinks so :lol: :lol: )


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> it never is thats the problem( well not my problem but my mrs thinks so :lol: :lol: )


Can relate to that , 710 thinks I'm a bit touched . One wrist one watch syndrome


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> The wait is over it's arrived . Great service off Meranom good comms . Won't be the last I'm afraid


 Whats arrived? Where is the picture?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Whats arrived? Where is the picture?


http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=58694&view=findpost&p=874913

:yes:


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

12 working days from order to delivery?

Spooky - that's exactly what mine just took...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

teadazed said:


> 12 working days from order to delivery?
> 
> Spooky - that's exactly what mine just took...


More like 1 to 2 months for me... :wallbash: ****ing retarded country I live in. A simple leather strap is in customs for over a week now waiting to be checked.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> teadazed said:
> 
> 
> > 12 working days from order to delivery?
> ...


Youâ€™re probably a marked man. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> teadazed said:
> 
> 
> > 12 working days from order to delivery?
> ...


If it's any consolation customs still had one for me up until yesterday , now it's in the hands of parcel farce , they are waiting for payment. So it looks like I will get a stuffin on charges as the 2 vostoks came no problems .


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> If it's any consolation customs still had one for me up until yesterday , now it's in the hands of parcel farce , they are waiting for payment. So it looks like I will get a stuffin on charges as the 2 vostoks came no problems .


Oh, that's no consultation at all! I said I had a strap and probably an Amphibia waiting customs check. When they get to them, they'll send me a letter a few days latter to send them the paypal bill. That's another week or more. Then they'll keep the documents, check them and clear the object from customs. About 2 or 3 weeks. And then I'll have to pay the postie, without knowing how much and the guy never has change, so he gets to keep the change or it's back to the post office and a couple of extra days to be able to pick it up.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I feel your pain young man ,I just got a bill from parcel farce for Â£21.29 the Robbin gits , they will now deliver tomorrow ,yeah right.

No more. E-bay after wine I have been told lol


----------

